# Goat Housing



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm starting the goat house this week, it'll be 6x6 (housing for 2 Pygmy/Pygmy X's) and will be raised off the ground 2 feet (with steps to get in). It'll have a dutch door, and a shed style roof with the maximum head height being probably 6ft. I'll have a hay rack build in one end hopefully that spans the whole 6ft (I decided on this after watching Hermione and Cissy fight over the hay bag LOL I think its hilarious when they jump and head butt). 

Anything else I should consider? It'll have ventilation at the roof line on 2 ends, and plexiglass windows.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 26, 2009)

It gets quite cold there in winter, doesn't it?  If so, I'd think about insulating the floor if it is raised that high....maybe?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually, I had thought about insulating the whole house with atleast R-20 Roxel batt insulation (supposedly mice don't like it too much, either way, I have lots of barn cats looking for a snack of mouse/rat).


----------



## mully (Aug 27, 2009)

That is a lot of work for 2 goats ... you might want to consider making it bigger and put up a dividing wall and use the other side for storage of goat "stuff" because once you get really into goats you will want more and then all you have to do is remove the partition and you will have more room ...just a thought.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't really afford to make it bigger right now, but I can extend it next year if I should need more space.


----------

